# Tunze.... are they realllly worth it?



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok, so they make a million gallons per hour flow. they make a very gentle, broad flow. They are controllable by pulses, on off timers, etc. The random flow is supposed to promote more polyp extention in SPS corals and replicate ocean currents better. It really is a nifty piece of equipment.

I am really contemplating selling me 4 seios (which aren't controllable) for 2 tunzes on a controller, and possibly a third that i will use in a DIY wavebox.

only draw back is that 2 tunzes and a multicontroller sets you back about $800 (used). (compared to the 400 i spend on all four seios new)

with two tunzes 6100s and a controller, i can have them create 2,000 and 6,000 gallons per hour!!! thats 18 - 48 x turn over from two pumps!

To do this with the seios, i would need 4 1500 gph Seio pumps

Energy wise, its about the same. cost wise the tunze are almost twice as much. but functionality wise... does the better functionality of the tunze justify the pumps costing nearly twice as much?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

seio does make a controller for thier large powerheads. I have never owned any tunze products, but i have never read a bad review.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

yea i know that. if i end ep keeping my seios, im going to buy to more 1500s and buy the controller.

but in the mean time im debating making the jump to tunzes. everyone one reef central pretty much agrees:

seio<modded Max jet<<<<tunze


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

yea i know that. if i end ep keeping my seios, im going to buy to more 1500s and buy the controller.

but in the mean time im debating making the jump to tunzes. everyone one reef central pretty much agrees:

seio<modded Maxi jet<koralia<<<<<<<<<<tunze

lol... but the reef central guys are all gear nazis so this makes sense


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

redbellyjx © said:


> yea i know that. if i end ep keeping my seios, im going to buy to more 1500s and buy the controller.
> 
> but in the mean time im debating making the jump to tunzes. everyone one reef central pretty much agrees:
> 
> ...


they are also split into two sub catagories.. the guys that have tank jewelery they spend lots of money for proudly and teh guys that do as much diy as possible and spend as little as possible on the rest proudly..

you also left out the vortech's they are probably = or >tunzis

i have koralia's they put out a similar flow pattern as the tunzi's and low wattage usage BUT do not work very well on a controller to much clacking on start up so i just have them all blasting each other s currents in differnt directions creating lots of turbulance around the corals..

Dr. Egon Spengler: I have a radical idea. The door swings both ways, we could reverse the particle flow through the gate. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: How? 
Dr. Egon Spengler: [hesitates] We'll cross the streams. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: 'Scuse me Egon? You said crossing the streams was bad! 
Dr Ray Stantz: Cross the streams... 
Dr. Peter Venkman: You're gonna endanger us, you're gonna endanger our client - the nice lady, who paid us in advance, before she became a dog... 
Dr. Egon Spengler: Not necessarily. There's definitely a *very slim* chance we'll survive. 
[pause while they consider this] 
Dr. Peter Venkman: [slaps Ray] I love this plan! I'm excited to be a part of it! LET'S DO IT!


----------

